# More Tips - Bigger Tips. This Is How!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Signage in my car will read as follows:
"Every $20 tip will receive a free signed 8x10 of Rakos"
Folks, I'm gonna kill it with this marketing scheme!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Hmm, Rakos will require royalty fees.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DocT said:


> Hmm, Rakos will require royalty fees.


Tell him to contact my attorney.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Tell him to contact my attorney.


I'm here....


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Genius


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I'm here....


Good. Start suing the pants off anyone who gets in my way.
PS: Checks' in the mail.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This is Rakos, getting ammo.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 193956
> 
> 
> This is Rakos, getting ammo.


Love it!


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

I want a signed pic with the latest avi......the happy new year one!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> I want a signed pic with the latest avi......the happy new year one!


That'll cost you. Its only for very very generous tippers.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> That'll cost you. Its only for very very generous tippers.


not a problem.....just send me the pic.....I'll be sure to tip you in the app.....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> not a problem.....just send me the pic.....I'll be sure to tip you in the app.....


LOL!!! LOVE IT...
Bam...1* for you!


----------

